# BTU Help



## achaean (May 2, 2013)

I have an application where I need to consume 20 gallons of hot water every 8 minutes for a total of 7 times (for a commercial washing machine). The temperature needs to be 160 degrees Fahrenheit for each fill. What size commercial water heater would I need to get to make this work? The plumber is telling me that the following would be okay:

*75 Gallon Rheem Commerical Water Heater @ 75,100 BTU (recovery rate is 75.8 gallons per hour)*

Can someone confirm that this will work? My knowledge is limited on hot water heaters.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

As a customer with limited knowledge, you should be calling a liencesd plumber for this type of work.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/ 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

